# Risk of Poisoning - Prestone Products Recalls Antifreeze Due to Failure to Meet Child Resistant Packaging Requirements



## ionicatoms (Mar 8, 2020)

Just a reminder that accessible chemicals with child resistant containers need initial and ongoing inspection...

https://www.cpsc.gov/Recalls/2021/P...tant-Packaging-Requirements-Risk-of-Poisoning

I know poisoning is already pretty rare, but I figure some of you probably have some of this product out in the garage.


----------

